# how to frame a deck around a bay window?



## tpcolson (Nov 14, 2010)

There's LOT'S of examples of how to frame around a bay widow. However, NONE of the examples offer insight on how to frame around an ANGLED bay window, which, is what most bay windows are! Aside from the obvious use of skewed joist hangers, which aren't allowed with local code, how does one frame around and angled bay window and keep load ratings for the deck surface between the bay window and the "normal" frame? Thanks.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Cut the bay structure out under the window. Attach the ledger to the house and rebuild the bay to the deck.
Support as needed.
Ron


----------



## tpcolson (Nov 14, 2010)

interesting...but the bay is cantilevered, and the beam sits below the top deck height. No cutting going on there...


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

tpcolson said:


> interesting...but the bay is cantilevered, and the beam sits below the top deck height. No cutting going on there...


 Post a picture of the structure you have. Any bay can be restructured.
Ron


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

post and girder or reframe like Ron says...you can't ledger off a cantilever


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Fig. 35, add an angled joist to cut the corner with hangers: http://www.lancova.com/deckinfo.pdf

Gary


----------



## GB Greg (Oct 14, 2010)

Not sure what the rules/laws are where you're at. But couldn't you frame the deck w/ your joists sitting on top of a twin 2x beam. Locate your beam at the face of the bay, then cantilever the joists the 2' or so back to the house? Work around the bay rather than reconstruct it. I'll come up with a sketch and post it if need be.

-Greg


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

tpcolson said:


> Aside from the obvious use of skewed joist hangers, which aren't allowed with local code,


That can't be true. Never heard of such a thing before.

How wide is the bay?


----------



## Bob Deb (Nov 19, 2010)

Couldn't you frame around the bay window similar to how you would frame an opening in the floor for stairs? Double up on the joists adjacent to the window & connect them with another doubled up header to attach the joists in front of the window to.

Sorry for the crude sketch, but I think it'll clarify what I mean.


----------



## tpcolson (Nov 14, 2010)

regarding the diagram shown in the last post, how would I attach decking material past the 2 2byX up to the window? I believe code allows 2" of decking to extend past a frame member? In my configuration, after installing the H frame around the bay, I'll have a 20" gap at the widest part of the triangle. The H Frame makes sense, I'm just wrestling with the angled frame members: I can find now skewed hangers that will work at the angles I have to work with. The simpson is only good for 40-50 and I'm at 30(L) and 60(R).


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Just run some joists on an angle to close the space (mirror the bay window angle).


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

tpcolson said:


> regarding the diagram shown in the last post, how would I attach decking material past the 2 2byX up to the window? I believe code allows 2" of decking to extend past a frame member? In my configuration, after installing the H frame around the bay, I'll have a 20" gap at the widest part of the triangle. The H Frame makes sense, I'm just wrestling with the angled frame members: I can find now skewed hangers that will work at the angles I have to work with. The simpson is only good for 40-50 and I'm at 30(L) and 60(R).


What's the problem then? You said code won't allow skewed hangers, now the code will allow? This is normal every day framing with bays and skewed hangers. I don't understand what problem you are having.


----------

